# WTB Seiko Sawtooth



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys

I am still wanting to try a Seiko Sawtooth it needs to be in superb condition and a good price, I would prefer the blue or orange but I am happy to consider the black one as well.

Thanks


----------

